# ANODES, 04 115 Yamaha 4 stroke



## MyTimeToPlay! (Feb 11, 2011)

Good evening, could some one please let me know the location (A picture would be greatly appreciated!!) of the anodes on my motor. I know where the two are on the outside but are there ones on the inside? I have a manual but the detail leaves a lot to be desired. Thank you!

Gene


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Remove the cover that is over the spark plugs. In between the spark plugs is where your anodes are bolted in. They are in the cooling jacket around the cylinders.

In between the spark plugs you will see an egg shaped flange with a bolt head on the top and bottom of the flange. There is also a bolt head showing in the middle of the flange. Do not take this one loose. That bolt goes thru the middle and holds the anode. If you take it out the anode could fall into the water jacket.

Remove the upper and lower bolts on the anode flange. You will have to get pliers in there to wiggle the flange and anode loose to come out. Usually it's easy to come out. If the anode is worn down, corroded, it's doing it's job.

You will need to replace the anodes and rubber gaskets (grommets).

You may be able to Youtube a video on this.


----------



## MyTimeToPlay! (Feb 11, 2011)

Sorry it has taken me so long to reply but thank you very much for the information. I haven't had a chance to get them out but will soon. Do you recommend a place to buy them? A store or web site that seems to have the best prices? Thanks again!

Gene


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Emerald Coast Marine (456-8196) or Gulf Breeze Marine (932-1556)

Call them first b/c they might have to be ordered. Get the anodes and the grommets.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

If you buy online try SIM Yamaha, Boats.net, etc.

The anode is Part # 67F-11325-00-00
The Grommet is Part # 67F-14984-00-00


----------

